# Kranzle K1152 Quick Release Set Up



## R32 mad (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all, I'm looking to purchase a Kranzle K1152 TST as it has all the features I am looking for in a pressure washer. 

I notice it doesn't come with quick release as standard. 

Is there a kit for this?

Also would these parts allow for an Autobrite snow foam lance to be connected via quick release?


----------



## Jethro1961 (Jul 16, 2016)

I bought a Kranzle 1050TST recently and found it to be a great machine but I felt it would be greatly improved with quick release sockets and a better gun and lance. Having found it difficult to identify what I wanted locally I took the plunge and ordered a sprayer and wand solution with quick release disconnects from Matt at Obsessed Garage in the US.

https://www.obsessedgarage.com/collections/pressure-washing/products/complete-non-swiveling-spray-gun-wand-solution

It wasn't cheap and I also had to wait a few weeks while he got more stock in but I have no regrets at all as it has made my use of the washer so much better. And using my foam lance with the smaller gun is way better too (BTW you need a 1/4" female plug to connect the foam lance).

He also has a quick disconnect package for the original Kranzle gun but I strongly recommend the new gun and lance. My only regret is that I didn't buy the swivelling sprayer.


----------



## R32 mad (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for this, are you based in the UK?

As I was thinking couldn't these parts be ordered here in the United Kingdom? I see Mosmatic seems to be the best swivel gun and lance.

https://mosmatic.co.uk/product/hp-gun-310-500-bar

https://mosmatic.co.uk/product/car-wash-lance

Are these the parts that everyone is getting?


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Like these:



















https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/snowfoam-quick-release-fitting

https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/excel-quick-release-convertor


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Shortie id that the standard lance trigger and roto blaster from the K1152 TST? and what is the part number for the short lance trigger, and does the triggers have swivels on them? thanks Derek


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

QWashers doing an obsessed garage lookalike


----------



## Jethro1961 (Jul 16, 2016)

R32 mad said:


> Thanks for this, are you based in the UK?
> 
> As I was thinking couldn't these parts be ordered here in the United Kingdom? I see Mosmatic seems to be the best swivel gun and lance.
> 
> ...


Sorry about delay. I am based in Dublin, Ireland. OG certainly use Mosmatic guns and lances, although I ordered the cheaper MTM-SG28 gun from them. The real advantage from my perspective was receiving a complete package with all the interconnects taped and connected. If you can get all the parts separately and cheaper then that's great.

Hope you get what you need. It certainly makes the washer much better to use.

:thumb:


----------



## R32 mad (Feb 3, 2008)

Jethro1961 said:


> Sorry about delay. I am based in Dublin, Ireland. OG certainly use Mosmatic guns and lances, although I ordered the cheaper MTM-SG28 gun from them. The real advantage from my perspective was receiving a complete package with all the interconnects taped and connected. If you can get all the parts separately and cheaper then that's great.
> 
> Hope you get what you need. It certainly makes the washer much better to use.
> 
> :thumb:


Did you order the MTM foam canon with that Mosmatic lance? and can a Autobrite snow foam lance fit?


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Shortie id that the standard lance trigger and roto blaster from the K1152 TST? and what is the part number for the short lance trigger, and does the triggers have swivels on them? thanks Derek


All Kranzle parts purchased from Elite.

The big head one is a Dirt Killer

The short trigger is:

https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product/kranzle-k1050-short-gun-with-quick-release-outlet/


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

R32 mad said:


> Thanks for this, are you based in the UK?
> 
> As I was thinking couldn't these parts be ordered here in the United Kingdom? I see Mosmatic seems to be the best swivel gun and lance.
> 
> ...


I've just paid Mosmatic for 2 x DKS Swivel connectors but they're on a 7-10 day back order right now. I had no idea that these swivels existed and thought that the kinked hose was something I had to put up with. Thanks for highlighting it.
Cheers, Derek.


----------



## Jethro1961 (Jul 16, 2016)

R32 mad said:


> Did you order the MTM foam canon with that Mosmatic lance? and can a Autobrite snow foam lance fit?


I already had a foam cannon so I didn't need the Mosmatic one. I forgot to get the right quick release fitting though so I had to get one separately but it works great now.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Jethro1961 said:


> I bought a Kranzle 1050TST recently and found it to be a great machine but I felt it would be greatly improved with quick release sockets and a better gun and lance. Having found it difficult to identify what I wanted locally I took the plunge and ordered a sprayer and wand solution with quick release disconnects from Matt at Obsessed Garage in the US.
> 
> https://www.obsessedgarage.com/collections/pressure-washing/products/complete-non-swiveling-spray-gun-wand-solution
> 
> ...


Was looking at this from Obsessed garage too.. Did you get stung with any import duty?


----------



## Jethro1961 (Jul 16, 2016)

Trix said:


> Was looking at this from Obsessed garage too.. Did you get stung with any import duty?


No, but I have no idea why not  In the past I have always been hit on US imports, such as some stuff I bought recently from AMMO NYC.

Don't know whether it was a mistake but for obvious reasons I decided not to enquire


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Jethro1961 said:


> No, but I have no idea why not  In the past I have always been hit on US imports, such as some stuff I bought recently from AMMO NYC.
> 
> Don't know whether it was a mistake but for obvious reasons I decided not to enquire


 That's great.. well done. Can be hit and miss from US.. I heard UPS are the worse for getting hit with duty.

Are you going to do a little review?


----------



## davep (Aug 19, 2007)

Short1e said:


> Like these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi - I have exactly the same Kranzle set up as you have and have been looking for suitable QR connectors for ages! However, I'm a bit confused by the links (sorry!) one shows the male connector for the snow foam lance, the other appears to be for a "kit" with different spray nozzles. Did you use the "snow foam" male connector for each of the Kranzle fittings? Also what female connector did you use? I am impressed with how compact these are. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Has anyone seen/ bought from these guys in NYC?

https://www.esotericcarcare.com/mtm-hydro-spray-gun-foam-cannon-pro-kit/

They seem cheaper then Obsessed Garage?


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

European stuff shipped to the States; put together in a package with a US foam cannon; resold at a profit; UK buyer pays VAT on inflated import price back to the UK.

Doesn't make a whole lot of sense does it? 

Why MTM foam cannon? Suttner ST-73.1 with a gauze foamer or Suttner ST-73.2 without the gauze, if you want a stainless steel cannon.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Croques said:


> European stuff shipped to the States; put together in a package with a US foam cannon; resold at a profit; UK buyer pays VAT on inflated import price back to the UK.
> 
> Doesn't make a whole lot of sense does it?
> 
> Why MTM foam cannon? Suttner ST-73.1 with a gauze foamer or Suttner ST-73.2 without the gauze, if you want a stainless steel cannon.


I hear what you are saying so I thought I'd do some research.. Still can't find a better deal for the same products this side of the pond.


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

Trix said:


> I ..... Still can't find a better deal for the same products this side of the pond.


Hey ho UK dealers are on the make too, then. 

What I don't understand though is the need for stainless steel. Isn't that meant for food grade cleaning jobs?


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Croques said:


> Hey ho UK dealers are on the make too, then.
> 
> What I don't understand though is the need for stainless steel. Isn't that meant for food grade cleaning jobs?


If you're lucky enough not to get stung with import duty and even with the terrible exchange rate it still works out cheaper.. If you are off on your hols stateside or visit on business they are happy to deliver to your hotel.

As I understand stainless steel lasts longer.


----------



## R32 mad (Feb 3, 2008)

Jethro1961 said:


> I bought a Kranzle 1050TST recently and found it to be a great machine but I felt it would be greatly improved with quick release sockets and a better gun and lance. Having found it difficult to identify what I wanted locally I took the plunge and ordered a sprayer and wand solution with quick release disconnects from Matt at Obsessed Garage in the US.
> 
> https://www.obsessedgarage.com/collections/pressure-washing/products/complete-non-swiveling-spray-gun-wand-solution
> 
> ...


Jethro, or anyone here with Kranzle pressure washers know if the end of the hose outlet is BSPT or NPT thread?

As in is the K1122 TST and the K1152 TST have different M22 hose outlet threads?

Because Obsessed Garage in the states, who ships worldwide including the UK builds and ships a Mosmatic gun that comes with a M22 to 3/8" NPT. Anyone here bought one for use in the UK from Obsessed Garage?


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Hose outlet is standard M22 thread there shouldnt be any difference between 1122 and 1152 apart from the power plug.


----------

